# Difference betweem 5095m and 5093e



## WaterShedRanch (Jan 29, 2012)

I am strongly considering trading my JD 5410 on a newer used 5095m. The question I pose is what is the difference between th e E's and the M's I know the M's have a partial powershift and they look like they are a heavier tractor. I'm not sure if they have open or closed hydralics. Can someone ij t there explain the difference?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

WaterShedRanch said:


> I am strongly considering trading my JD 5410 on a newer used 5095m. The question I pose is what is the difference between th e E's and the M's I know the M's have a partial powershift and they look like they are a heavier tractor. I'm not sure if they have open or closed hydralics. Can someone ij t there explain the difference?


I'm not sure about the diff, but I think the "e" designation is "economy". I would think that would mean lees hydro flow, as well as engine and tranny differences. I know that doesn't help any, what is the price difference?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

WaterShedRanch said:


> I am strongly considering trading my JD 5410 on a newer used 5095m. The question I pose is what is the difference between th e E's and the M's I know the M's have a partial powershift and they look like they are a heavier tractor. I'm not sure if they have open or closed hydralics. Can someone ij t there explain the difference?


You can get some comparisons by going to tractordata.com.....under the John Deere heading it has a model listing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

Go with the M if you can afford it. Stronger frame, better wheels, and more options available for add-on later. The E models are stripped down to compete price-wise with the Kioti's, Branson's, Montana's, etc.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The M series is more like the Premium tractors. The E and D series come with what the average person orders. they are assembled in Mexico. At least that is how it was explained to me. E will have dual remotes and other basics most of us need. The M series has more options, more flexibility in the transmission and can upgrade easier. The controls are easier to access on the M series.

I bought a 6100D. It was new but had the windshield blown out and some minor cosmetic nicks by a tornado. Dealer insurance covered the repairs and I was able to get a very good deal on the tractor. I had been looking at a more expensive model. The salesman called me about this tractor. I looked at it before repairs and he put my name on it, first choice.

There were some options I wanted added. Could not because the wiring was not there from the factory.

I like my tractor and am very satisfied with the options it has. I like it even more that I saved thousands on what it would have cost had not the tornado paid a visit.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Do the E and D tractors have less electronics to go bad then the M series? In some cases that might be a selling point.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Do the E and D tractors have less electronics to go bad then the M series? In some cases that might be a selling point.


The M series have a few more electronics like the electric PTO engagement, modulator on the reverser, but not alot electronics. The only M series they had trouble with is the first two years of production....some had some hydraulic issues but they have been rectified. The M's are a nice tractor....not quite a 64xx series, but still very nice....got some weight to them and I believe the M5095 Nebraska tests over 84 pto hp. Be sure and have the wheels widened all the way out for hay operations. Not bad on fuel either.....burn not quite 5 gallons hour under full load(2100rpm).

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The more manual type tractor was something I liked. Simple is better with me. Having said that, not much is simple on any modern tractor compared to the ones I own from the 80's.
I like being able to ease the PTO in gear. I like being able to barely spin the PTO drive shaft to find a grease fitting.
I wish I could have added the finder 3pt hitch control. Wires were not there.

One thing I am not certain about on the M series. I have used both a 5085M and a 5105M Both jerked when you used the reverser. I adjusted each to the smoothest setting and could not get a pause before the direction change.
My 6100D did the same thing at @ 100 hours. Deere adjusted it through the Diagnostics in the fuse panel. I can go hard and change direction and it is smooth as silk no matter the RPM's.
I am guessing the M series should make the same transition since it is a more advanced tractor.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> The more manual type tractor was something I liked. Simple is better with me. Having said that, not much is simple on any modern tractor compared to the ones I own from the 80's.
> 
> I like being able to ease the PTO in gear. I like being able to barely spin the PTO drive shaft to find a grease fitting.
> 
> ...


Do you have the Modulation Control on your M series with Power Reverser? Our 5065M doesn't jerk at all and is quite smooth. We had the Modulation Control installed when it was new but can't tell any difference no matter where you set it but as long as it really smooth like it is I'm not going to sweat it. Now if get in the CaseIH 5140 Maxxum that's here and pop from forward to reverse or vice versa with the reverser and it'll snatch you real good.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

As far as the difference between the E and M. When my wife was looking we all drove the 5065M and a 5083E and no one liked the E very much. The controls on the E are placed in bad locations and just didn't seem very well planned out. I think the E is marketed more for weekend warriors.

As far as electronics. I'm not sure you can get away from electronics on a tractor unless a person is going to buy something from the 60's-70's. The CaseIH 5140 Maxxum here is getting close to about 22 years old and had some solenoid problems when my late FIL bought it but they got it straightened out and it's been fine ever since. I will say this about the JD M series it has all the fuses and relays and some other stuff under a flat easily removable panel in the cab on the left side. Personally I didn't want them to get a Deere at all. I'm partial to Kubota but it's not my operation.


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

Also have a 5410, was just thinking I wish I had another shuttle shift. It's a good tractor but after putting 375 bales over last few days in barn my left knee is killing me. Got a 3130gst kubota with a 12 speed power shift an shuttle reverser, good tractor for garden an chicken houses(have pulled 8' disc mower n sq baler wit it)wish I could find a 80 hp r so jd 4wd with power shift. Does anybody make mid size with full power shift n shuttle? What's partial ps? Is that the push button on gear shift?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Was operating a 7330 premium couple of days ago, the electric over hydraulic controls for the remotes is purty damn nice, never really thought about it till I used it.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Was operating a 7330 premium couple of days ago, the electric over hydraulic controls for the remotes is purty damn nice, never really thought about it till I used it.....


That is one fine tractor....got my eyes on a 7320....no premium though.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> Do you have the Modulation Control on your M series with Power Reverser? Our 5065M doesn't jerk at all and is quite smooth. We had the Modulation Control installed when it was new but can't tell any difference no matter where you set it but as long as it really smooth like it is I'm not going to sweat it. Now if get in the CaseIH 5140 Maxxum that's here and pop from forward to reverse or vice versa with the reverser and it'll snatch you real good.


The M's are not mine. Belong to a friend I help out when I can. Yes, they have the dial to control the smoothness. I, as you, found no difference in how it shifted no matter how the dial was set. We use the clutch when operating his tractors. The 5105M has 800 hours, the 5085 is new this year. 
When I had my D series adjusted all they did was place the shift lever in "tow" and plug in the diagnostic fuse in the fuse panel on the left side. Then shifted the reverser a few times and it recalibrated. Did not have to diagnose through the lap top.

My cousin just bought a cab/loader/4WD 5083E. I believe the controls are upgraded and in a better position that the E series I looked at two years ago. I may be wrong or maybe the cab tractors are different than open station.


----------



## Chucktown (Jan 20, 2009)

Two years ago I was shopping for a new tractor and was wondering the same thing. I called around to several dealers until I found a dealer that had a comparable "M" and "E Limited" on the lot. I drove the 100 mile and am glad I did. I HIGHLY recommend that you do the same before you make your purchase. Here is what I found:

The "M" had more of a frame than the "E"

The "M" was about 800lbs heavier

The controls on the "M" were better placed

The "M" had cylinders for the 3pt with more lift capacity VS the "E" was the rockshaft

The "M" had the option of the 32/16 power reverser plus which is nice for hay work

The 540/540E PTO is nice (I wish I would have order the 1000 PTO option also)

The transmission modulation valve is nice and mine does work well

I love the fender mounted remote 3pt hitch switch, it is the berries for hooking/unhooking 3pt equipment by myself (My wife loves this option)

The interior of the "M" was much nicer than the "E"

After comparing the two tractors I ended up ordering a new 5105M with the 32/16 PowerReverser Plus tranny and most of the other bells and whistles. No regrets and choosing the "M" over the "E Limited".

Good luck with your search.


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

[quote name="Chucktown" post="98411" timestamp="1370133917"]Two years ago I was shopping for a new tractor and was wondering the same thing. I called around to several dealers until I found a dealer that had a comparable "M" and "E Limited" on the lot. I drove the 100 mile and am glad I did. I HIGHLY recommend that you do the same before you make your purchase. Here is what I found:
The "M" had more of a frame than the "E"
The "M" was about 800lbs heavier
The controls on the "M" were better placed
The "M" had cylinders for the 3pt with more lift capacity VS the "E" was the rockshaft
The "M" had the option of the 32/16 power reverser plus which is nice for hay work
The 540/540E PTO is nice (I wish I would have order the 1000 PTO option also)
The transmission modulation valve is nice and mine does work well
I love the fender mounted remote 3pt hitch switch, it is the berries for hooking/unhooking 3pt equipment by myself (My wife loves this option)
The interior of the "M" was much nicer than the "E"
After comparing the two tractors I ended up ordering a new 5105M with the 32/16 PowerReverser Plus tranny and most of the other bells and whistles. No regrets and choosing the "M" over the "E Limite

Good luck with your search







DCP_1428.JPG[/quote

I too have a 5085m and chose it for all the reasons above. I am extremely pleased with mine. It is just the right size for me and has power to spare. I have done bout everything you can think with it and can find no faults. If you can swing it, I strongly recommend it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Talked to my dealer yesterday...he said the higher the letter designation, the more options it had, "R" is direct replacement for premium series.....what he told me, for what it's worth..


----------



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

We have a 5095M and the fuel consumption is terrible!!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Stuckey1 said:


> We have a 5095M and the fuel consumption is terrible!!!


That's interesting.....


----------



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

We started using New Holland and our fuel is almost half! The only green here is our sp swather and our balers!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Stuckey1 said:


> We have a 5095M and the fuel consumption is terrible!!!


If your fuel consumption is terrible, you got other issues. Mine burns 5 gallons per hour under full load. What model of NH tractor are you using that you are comparing the 5095 with?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The 5065M here has done real well on fuel, no hard numbers though.


----------



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

We were running 2 5105m and the 5095m and getting 5.5-6 gallons per hour and traded the 5105m's for the t6030 which is getting around 3-3.5. Yes the t6030 is a 6 cylinder vs 4 but that much fuel savings adds up


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow, thats a whole lot better fuel usage than tractordata.com gives for the t6030....http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/007/2/8/7289-new-holland-t6030-plus-tests.html

They list the max fuel usage at 6.8 gallons per hour.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I used a 5085 a few days ago and got around 5 but that was pulling a disc mower and about 26 miles of mobile.....


----------

